# Up-Grade-Itis (UGI)... your worst attack??



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So guys... 

This thread will be directed to help us with our UGI attacks. Either finding ways to scape from wife or to cure from it... if there is any cure for UGI. NASA scienticists have determinated that UGI is like cancer: It can be controlled, but it can't be cured.

My worst UGI attack was some weeks ago when shortly after buying my fork end of last year, I dropped money on the Switchblade I just got. I was so sick with UGI, that I was just about to pull the trigger on some wheels or a Hadley hub.

Fortunately for my family's good, I JUST got the frame.

So, what has been your worst UGI attack??
How do you keep yourself from not buying/getting/trading more bike stuff??
Do you think is there any cure??

Yeah, this thread may be snobish and poseur-istic... so what?


----------



## Villalobos (Oct 1, 2005)

*I'm sick then!*

See this thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=166457


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Villalobos said:


> See this thread
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=166457


Nice bike!!! Yeah, you have definitively UGI.

BTW... there are at least three Turner Homers around here... I'm just gonna pop a beer and enjoy the show, now they know there's an Ellsworth rider hanging around here... this is gonna be funny!!

Did you have any chance to try the Galfer pads alone or did you threw them along with the rotors?

Madaleno is on Juicy's too and he couldn't be any more happy. Stock everything.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My biggest UGI? My moto-lite. 

...speaking for now, I'm waiting on a Thomson X4 stem and Easton EA50 OS Monkeybars.....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Either my King ISO, DT Swiss 4.1d, Supercomp wheels or my Turner Burner frame.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahahahaha when you first posted about UGI I thought someone was in the hospital.

UGI is upper gastrointestinal disease...

Hahahaha, well.... i'm harrpy nobody is sick.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahahahaha when you first posted about UGI I thought someone was in the hospital.
> 
> UGI is upper gastrointestinal disease...
> 
> Hahahaha, well.... i'm harrpy nobody is sick.


Well, the UGI we're talking about is a very serious disease.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

What?  

What happen here?  

De que estan hablando Willis?     


Que alguien me expliiqueee!  otra vez


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Well, the UGI we're talking about is a very serious disease.


Yeah... especially when you have wife and kids... or when you sell your father's car to finance your new bling bike stuff


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So guys...
> 
> This thread will be directed to help us with our UGI attacks. Either finding ways to scape from wife or to cure from it... if there is any cure for UGI. NASA scienticists have determinated that UGI is like cancer: It can be controlled, but it can't be cured.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

These are the consequences of my last UGI attack !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> These are the consequences of my last UGI attack !!!.
> 
> ...


Now that's serious UGI !!!!

BTW... when are you going to put some serious MTB tires on it?? Why the road tires on it?? 

I mean, on my Titus you just can't run anything but road tires on the rear... but your Yeti has pleanty of clearance!


----------



## Villalobos (Oct 1, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Nice bike!!! Yeah, you have definitively UGI.
> 
> BTW... there are at least three Turner Homers around here... I'm just gonna pop a beer and enjoy the show, now they know there's an Ellsworth rider hanging around here... this is gonna be funny!!
> 
> ...


I actually dumped the avid rotors and pads, not before trying EBC gold pads at the rear of my bike. I got some noise reduction with the EBCs, but not for long. So I decided to start from square one with the Galfers.

Were do you guys ride?, I normally go to Chiluca, but appears that you ussually go to El Desierto and SNT.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Villalobos said:


> I actually dumped the avid rotors and pads, not before trying EBC gold pads at the rear of my bike. I got some noise reduction with the EBCs, but not for long. So I decided to start from square one with the Galfers.


Oh, I see... my rotors are rather old, I may give a try to Galfer combo



Villalobos said:


> Were do you guys ride?, I normally go to Chiluca, but appears that you ussually go to El Desierto and SNT.


We are rather Chiluca regulars... but where do you ride there or at what time? I would remember an Id very well, not like Jekyll's that you can see up to 20 on each ride over there.


----------



## Villalobos (Oct 1, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Oh, I see... my rotors are rather old, I may give a try to Galfer combo
> 
> We are rather Chiluca regulars... but where do you ride there or at what time? I would remember an Id very well, not like Jekyll's that you can see up to 20 on each ride over there.


Saturdays or Sundays, late around 9:00 and 10:00, guess you are early birds?. I'm going this Saturday


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Villalobos said:


> Saturdays or Sundays, late around 9:00 and 10:00, guess you are early birds?. I'm going this Saturday


Always sundays... late sawkers who always start riding at 9:00.9:15 the latest.

How haven't we met on trails??


----------



## Villalobos (Oct 1, 2005)

Always sundays... late sawkers who always start riding at 9:00.9:15 the latest.

How haven't we met on trails?? 


If wife gives a chance I'll try to go this Sunday (Regulatory Compliance for UGI is mandatory) see you around.

Vizcaino those cranks are really UGI, hard to find and expensive. Guess you are a weightweenie. Where did you get them?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Villalobos, this sunday it seems we're going to SNT... It's sort of new for us, so we're searching 4 trails over the Ajusco. Also read the post about a gathering of lost souls. It should be a sticky post. It's going to be like in 2 weeks at SNT! Of course you're more than invited


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

About UGI.... I think that everytime I thought I had finally been cured 4ever, something comes up. Like I said earlier, when I had my Stumpy, I thought that I would ride it for a year or so before doing anything.... 2 weeks later I ordered the Moto Lite....jejejeje


----------



## Villalobos (Oct 1, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Villalobos, this sunday it seems we're going to SNT... It's sort of new for us, so we're searching 4 trails over the Ajusco. Also read the post about a gathering of lost souls. It should be a sticky post. It's going to be like in 2 weeks at SNT! Of course you're more than invited


Thanks for the invitation!, I think will join for the gathering in March, will keep an eye to that post


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

My worst UGI attacks:

1) Turner Flux custom build (I kept it!!! now I need some decent wheels...)
2) Turner 5 Spot (balls close to comming off)
3) Fox XTT swap for RS Revelation (she doesn't need to know)
4) Shimano 959 pedals for both rigs (you can't keep swaping pedals every ride! Can you?)
5) .... (a$$ in serious danger)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> My worst UGI attacks:
> 2) Turner 5 Spot (balls close to comming off)


How do you like the XC-300 wheelset?? I'm seriously watching at one of those (a$$ in serious danger)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> How do you like the XC-300 wheelset?? I'm seriously watching at one of those (a$$ in serious danger)


Very nice, no bling but relatively light and funcional. The only drawback is that you cant use UST tires on them. I bought a Stan's kit and will be converting them soon with the same tires.

Unfortunately for me I have come down with something of a flu so no riding for me this weekend  Wish I could have seen that Titu's christening..

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*OK, here's mine*

Hello, my name is Bob, and I have Upgradeitis.

Last year I was browsing the mtbr classifieds to upgrade the EXR Pro on my Warp. (Mind you, the EXR was only a few months old). I found an ad that listed '04 leftover Marzocchi's at a very attractive price. I called the number and the ensuing phone call began my relationship with Jared Johnson of Downshift Cycles. I told him I wanted to buy the Marathon S and slap it on my Warp. By the end of the phone call I had ordered the Marathon fork, the LD 626S frame, and a Pig DH Pro headset. Hey, I deserve it, don't I? I had already purchased a Romic Twin D for the Warp, and it would have fit the Leader, but I had questions regarding long-term reliability, sold it on ebay and got a Fox Vanilla R instead. Of course, what's the point in having a Fox product if it's not PUSH'd, right? Off to PUSH goes my shock. The rest of the build came from the parts I had already upgraded on the Warp.....sort of. This included a handbuilt XT/Rhynolite wheelset, Avid discs and SD 7 levers, Hussefelt cranks, and SRAM X.7 triggers and R/D. I couldn't swap out the SRAM X-Gen front derailluer from the Warp (which was another upgrade from the Alivio it origianlly came with) because it interfered with the suspension linkage, so I bought an XT. The stem and handlebars were generic Giant products, and of course had no place on the new frame so the obvious thing to do was buy the oversized Hussefelt bars and matching stem you had been reading about. Hmmm..while I'm at it, there's probably no need to keep the Weirwolf's from the Warp. Ordered a set of Panaracer Cinders. After all, the Cinders are great for wet, rocky rooty trails, much like the terrain you ride. The WTB saddle from the Warp while comfortable, was just way too pedestrian for my new ride, so buy the nice looking Selle Italia Karve saddle with the embroidered Marzocchi emblem you saw on ebay. What's a new saddle without a new seatpost? Look at the Thomson's....too expensive. Look at the offerings from Titec, see the cool looking Hellbent setback seatpost that matches the S curve in your seat tube, and there's the justification for that purchase. Besides, with a setback seatpost, my weight will be further back on the rear wheel and great for traction while climbing in the saddle, and no need to stick my fat arse over the back of the saddle on descents, etc., etc., etc.

When that build ended, I bought my Ibex RSR-B24. I will spare you the heartache of that UGI tale and just say that the upgrades came as soon as I uncrated the bike, and cost about half again what I paid for it. I do have two very nice bikes though. Isn't that justification enough?

UGI is like drug addiction. The justification is all in your head, and the need for the next fix is very real. Thank goodness for 12 step programs. I've been clean for 8 months now, but I know I will never be cured. I will always be a recovering Upgrade-aholic.

I'll take my seat and let the next addict take the stage.

Bob


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Actually, I think that the only way to cure an UGI craving is buying a new bike......


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Villalobos said:


> Always sundays... late sawkers who always start riding at 9:00.9:15 the latest.
> 
> How haven't we met on trails??
> 
> ...


I bought the cranks from BikeSomeWhere. They are really light and look awesome.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm concerned.... this thing seems to be cyclic... this thread was started a year ago and now I had another UGI attack....

This time it was some serious crap....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm concerned.... this thing seems to be cyclic... this thread was started a year ago and now I had another UGI attack....
> 
> This time it was some serious crap....


You're wrong warp.. all the changes you did were absolutely indispensable, keeping riding your bike as it was would just be perjudical to your health and mental stability. I remember you writing about breaking beyond repair every single bit replaced since your frame. Remember your Warp frame? Everybody remembers that big dent on the downtube and that fissure on the chainstay, how could you have ridden that?

The Magura fork broke when you were clearing a twig of grass, that's why you got the AM, your cranks were diminute and were affecting your legs, so that's why the deus cranksets, you got tired of crashing into trees/rocks/friends because your previous brakes didn't work, that's why you got the new ones... and on, and on....

Warp, you don't have UGI, stop kidding us about it


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Mr. Villalobos would you post your Fat Chance bike? so we can see your really sick UGI aguditis
I love that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dudes: I was so happy 3 years ago with my Pogo stick.. er I mean Proflex 957... What went wrong!!!! These forums are seriously screwing with us!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dudes: I was so happy 3 years ago with my Pogo stick.. er I mean Proflex 957... What went wrong!!!! These forums are seriously screwing with us!!!!


Oh... come on... the So-Flex can't even be called a bike.... :nono:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, the 1995 and 1996 XT shifted better than today's version.  Suspension, geometry and brakes were a POS though  

Behold my trusted steeds!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That GT is sexy, me wants it


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*UGI Today*



tigerdog said:


> Either my King ISO, DT Swiss 4.1d, Supercomp wheels or my Turner Burner frame.


Here my latest UGI binge:

Flux Frame 2006 - "Honey, I am just getting the frame" Ahh, ok... Yeah right, this is what happened 2min after she said ok:

Ordered the following:
CK headset
Sram X-9 shifter/derailleur
Reba pop lock 2007
Nobby Nic 2.1 front and rear
Hope Skewers
XT crank set
Thomson seatpost 410mm
XT front derailleur

Then since I took the wheels from my 2005 5 spot to put them on the flux (vxc/wtb laser disc lite) I had to get new wheels for the spot:

Dt 4.2d
Hadley 9mm front 10mm rear
Super comp spokes
RWS Thru axle skewers

So that is some serious ****. A few thousand later, I have two sick bikes.


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

Warp said:


> How do you like the XC-300 wheelset?? I'm seriously watching at one of those (a$$ in serious danger)


Warp, in one of my UGI attacks I ended up with some I9 wheels.....
SO.... I have a set of FSA XC300, with like 5 rides on them... so they are basically new.
Let me know if you are interested, i've heard that they are really good wheels, and i didnt have any problems.. they look reallly cool also (not as cool as the I9 though..jeje), so anyway, let me know.... dont know about customs and all that, I think its a pain to send stuff to Mexico


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

chamuko said:


> Warp, in one of my UGI attacks I ended up with some I9 wheels.....
> SO.... I have a set of FSA XC300, with like 5 rides on them... so they are basically new.
> Let me know if you are interested, i've heard that they are really good wheels, and i didnt have any problems.. they look reallly cool also (not as cool as the I9 though..jeje), so anyway, let me know.... dont know about customs and all that, I think its a pain to send stuff to Mexico


Sorry, wrong post.... about my previous response...

Mailing stuff to mexico can tare 4ever, or just a few days. Do you like to play lotto?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sorry, wrong post.... about my previous response...
> 
> Mailing stuff to mexico can tare 4ever, or just a few days. Do you like to play lotto?


I guess going with an expensive mailing option like UPS or DHL Express can be the most reliable way (with regard to time)... or are Customs just slow no matter what???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I guess going with an expensive mailing option like UPS or DHL Express can be the most reliable way (with regard to time)... or are Customs just slow no matter what???


I'm positive they were overloaded for the seasons... this last package csame to Rzoz in matter of days. It had been my experience "off season" that it takes two weeks, which is acceptable if you plan ahead.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm positive they were overloaded for the seasons... this last package csame to Rzoz in matter of days. It had been my experience "off season" that it takes two weeks, which is acceptable if you plan ahead.


is that 2 weeks just in customs? (that's still a bit slow, I would consider)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> is that 2 weeks just in customs? (that's still a bit slow, I would consider)


Yes it is... But I'm positive the Post Office takes some of that time for themselves.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yes it is... But I'm positive the Post Office takes some of that time for themselves.


understand... pretty much... patience by force


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have switched every component on this bike from my original build except for the handle bars. Chad from Red barn does not help my sickness at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :madman: and now i think i NEED red i9's :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Well.. first of all.. most parts were not new, but came from my Spec Epic, these are just the changes from the original build (from Aug 06 -> Feb 07)

Fork: Marzocchi Marathon SL (from the Epic) -> Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-turn
Stem: FSA 120mm -> Race Face Evolve XC 110mm -> Thomson X4 110mm (maybe a 90 or 100mm in the future)
Seatpost: cheapo 27.2 setback -> Thomson straight post -> Thomson setback
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC -> Answer Protaper OS
Wheels: XT hubs-Mavic 717 rims-DT Comp spokes -> Hope Pro 2 -DT 5.1d rims - DT Comp Spokes
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25/2.4 -> Intense CC 2.25 (had them around and like them  )
Shifters: Shimano XT dual control -> 07 Shimano XT triggers
Brakes: XT with dual control -> XT brakes with XT separate levers
Rear rotor: Hope 160mm -> Hope 180mm
Front rotor: Hope 180 -> Shimano 203mm
Rear derailleur : Shimano XT rapid rise (low normal) -> 07 Shimano XT high normal
Seatpost QR: stock -> Hope

Other bits: XT cranks, XTR chain, XT cassette, CK headset, lock on grips, Shimano 540 pedals, Selle Italia Trans Am Xo Saddle (cheap), etc.

Here's a pic from the original build



Here's the current one (only RD update missing)


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Illness... shortest path to UGI?*

On June 2005 I broke my left collarbone and spent 10 weeks on recovery. My bike was a 2003 Specialized Epic (M4) with some upgrades. At first I thought "why not change the fork?", and I ended up selling it and building a whole new bike. "My" dream bike. After 9 months between waiting for the frame, deciding on parts, ebay-ing, etc. on May 2006 I traveled to Kentucky and this is what I got:























A 2006 Stumpjumper FSR Carbon, small size. What can I say? Such an awesome ride. Specs:

Fork: Fox Float X
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax SL
Tires: Maxxis Crossmark
Handlebar: Race Face Next SL (low rise)
Grips: Race Face Good & Evil
Stem: Syntace F99 (90mm)
Shifters: SRAM X.0 Trigger
Brakes: Magura Marta (160mm)
Saddle: Selle Italia SLK
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
Front Der: Shimano XTR M960
Crankset: Shimano XTR M960 (175mm)
Pedals: Eggbeater Triple Ti
Chain: Rohloff SLT 99
Rear Der: SRAM X.0 (long cage)

Best of all, I haven´t had any UGI attacks since then... :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> On June 2005 I broke my left collarbone and spent 10 weeks on recovery. My bike was a 2003 Specialized Epic (M4) with some upgrades. At first I thought "why not change the fork?", and I ended up selling it and building a whole new bike. "My" dream bike. After 9 months between waiting for the frame, deciding on parts, ebay-ing, etc. on May 2006 I traveled to Kentucky and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 239593
> 
> ...


Sweet ride indeed :thumbsup:

But don't worry.... UGI eventually gets to you..it's incurable!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Sweet ride indeed :thumbsup:
> 
> But don't worry.... UGI eventually gets to you..it's incurable!


Yeah, I know. Sooner or later UGI strikes back... the question is, how hard will it be?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> Yeah, I know. Sooner or later UGI strikes back... the question is, how hard will it be?


Unfortunately there's no way of knowing... maybe you should just lock your credit card (and no cheating by memorizing the number  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Yeah, I know. Sooner or later UGI strikes back... the question is, how hard will it be?


There's some room for improvement on those wheels...  
Once you get more than 18 points of engagement, you hardly will want to go back.
I9's, CK's, ProII's... several choices that could even help you drop a bit of weight.

Also, the Schwalbes Racing Ralph and Nobby Nic are lighter than the CrossMark and do not compromise on grip...

Also... the fork and shock could have a trip to Push Industries....

Sweet bike, BTW.

Oh, man... there's always room for improvement! UGI is that bad!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> There's some room for improvement on those wheels...
> Once you get more than 18 points of engagement, you hardly will want to go back.
> I9's, CK's, ProII's... several choices that could even help you drop a bit of weight.
> 
> ...


And it doesn't stop there...

* Fork: switch for a Pace RC41 XCAM.

* Crankset: upgrade to an Extralite E-Bones W or, even better, Carbones Clavicula MTB. By the way, some new Ti chainrings from Boone.

* Ti bolts everywhere

* Why stop at the Elite? A Thomson Masterpiece would save more grams...

* Ey, the 4Ti Eggbeaters are lighter...

UGI, stay away from me!!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

That Stumpjumper is Sexy :thumbsup: 

Try to keep in on bike paths so you don't dirty it!!!


----------

